# Asus VH222S zum Zocken?



## Jason22 (16. Februar 2009)

Ich hab im Moment einen 19" Yakumo TFT in verbindung mit einer GTX260 Black Edition und wollte fragen wie sich der
*Asus VH222S*

beim surfen und zocken so schlägt.

Lohnt sich DVI? Der Asus hat nämlich nur VGA.

Jason22


----------



## Uziflator (16. Februar 2009)

Also DVI lohnt sich defintiv, z.B. ein schärferes Schärfers Bild als mit VGA.

Wie viel wolltes du den so ausgeben?

Wo du dich auch noch informieren könntest wäre auf Prad.de, die sind TFTs spezialisiert.


----------



## Jason22 (16. Februar 2009)

Also ich suche einen mit vielen Pixeln/cm²  unter 200€.


----------



## Uziflator (16. Februar 2009)

Da gäbe es den Iiyama ProLite E2208HDS oder Iiyama ProLite E2209HDS-B1, einen mit mehr als 1680x1050 ist schwierig zu finden, entweder sind sie teurer oder haben nur VGA, jedenfalls bei Alternate.

Und warum müssen es für einen 22", unbedingt mehr als 1680x1050 Pixel sein?


----------



## emmaspapa (16. Februar 2009)

22" DVI und 2ms PC Games Hardware: Preisvergleich auf www.pcgameshardware.de für 155 Euro. Sehr gutes Gerät für diesen Preis.

Mit höherer Auflösung wäre noch dieser hier PC Games Hardware: Preisvergleich auf www.pcgameshardware.de ganz gut. Kostet aber auch knapp 220 Euro.


----------



## Jason22 (17. Februar 2009)

@Uziflator
Also ich hab hier ein Hängeregal über dem Tisch und ich hab ca 5cm bis zum Regal bei dem Yakumo 19"
Die höhere Auflösung find ich einfach toll, das ist alles so Kompakt


----------



## Amlug_celebren (18. Februar 2009)

Habe den VW222U, das ist das Pendant mit 16:10 und eben 1680x1050,
ansonsten fast identisch, einfach nur geiler Bildschirm, bin sehr sehr zufrieden, wobei ich mir dahinter an der Wand noch gerne was großes aufhängen würde, so nen Full-HD mit 30", das wäre dann für manch Renn oder Strategiespiel auch noch Hammergeil...
Auf jedenfall würde ich dir den VW222U empfehlen, da der VH222S fast gleich ist von den Daten, KAUFEN!!!


----------



## Lockdown (21. Februar 2009)

Jop hab seit heute auch den VW222U und er is im direkten Vergleich zu meinem Acer AL2216Wsd wirklich um einiges besser.Geniales Bild. Kann ich nur empfehlen für den Preis (imho 170€)


----------



## roadgecko (22. Februar 2009)

Lockdown schrieb:


> Jop hab seit heute auch den VW222U und er is im direkten Vergleich zu meinem Acer AL2216Wsd wirklich um einiges besser.Geniales Bild. Kann ich nur empfehlen für den Preis (imho 170€)



Genau das kann ich im Vergleich vom Asus vh242h zum Asus VW22U berichten 

Ich lege dir den ans Herz http://cgi.ebay.de/ASUS-VH242H-24-LCD-Monitor-wide-VH-24-2H-DVI_W0QQitemZ250375974433QQcmdZViewItemQQptZDE_Elektronik_Computer_Computer_Monitore_Flachbildschirme?hash=item250375974433&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1229|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318

Hab ihn selber und bin begeistert !

VGA
DVI (inkl. HDCP)
und HDMI


----------



## emmaspapa (22. Februar 2009)

roadgecko schrieb:


> Genau das kann ich im Vergleich vom Asus vh242h zum Asus VW22U berichten
> 
> Ich lege dir den ans Herz http://cgi.ebay.de/ASUS-VH242H-24-LCD-Monitor-wide-VH-24-2H-DVI_W0QQitemZ250375974433QQcmdZViewItemQQptZDE_Elektronik_Computer_Computer_Monitore_Flachbildschirme?hash=item250375974433&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1229|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318
> 
> ...




Ist das ein Auslaufmodell!? Taucht in keinem Preisvergleich auf


----------



## roadgecko (22. Februar 2009)

emmaspapa schrieb:


> Ist das ein Auslaufmodell!? Taucht in keinem Preisvergleich auf



Das weis ich auch. Aber das Modell gibt es erst seit Anfang 2009 !
Und ich weis was ich vor mir stehen habe 

Damit macht man nichts falsch


----------



## lordberti (24. Februar 2009)

roadgecko schrieb:


> Das weis ich auch. Aber das Modell gibt es erst seit Anfang 2009 !
> Und ich weis was ich vor mir stehen habe
> 
> Damit macht man nichts falsch


_@roadgecko_

Ich kann dir nur zustimmen! Von der ASUS Modell Gruppe VH kommen neue! Leider gibt es sie noch nirgends in Deutschland.

_Deutsche Pressemitteilung:_
ASUSTeK Computer Inc.

_Ich wollte mir selber den VH222H Kaufen. Gibt es aber leider noch nicht. Muss halt noch warten._


----------

